# robbed 3 times in one day.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A criminal gang was nabbed in Sakhalin (the Far East of Russia), which robbed one and the same person three times in a row. The press service of the Internal Affairs Department in the Sakhalin region told Interfax-Eurasia news agency that the story started with the robbing of an office of Russia-s Sberbank. 

An attendant of the public utilities department of the town of Sinegorsk was robbed of 500 rubles in the Sberbank office, where he came to get his wages. The money was stolen from the man by four townspeople. 

The same man was robbed by the same thieves when they rushed into his house at about midnight. They threatened to kill the man, took his television set, and left. However, they came back several minutes later and requested an additional hundred rubles. The frightened man fulfilled their request immediately. 

The next day, the poor man went to police. Four residents of the town of Sinegorsk were detained the same day. Three of them are unemployed, and they have previous convictions. The fourth man turned out to be a victim-s colleague, since he was also employed in the public utilities department of the town. 

Next time you think you have had a bad day just think of this.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL poor guy, hmm now i need a dictionary to read p on the things i couldn't pronounce lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

that had to have sucked

lol mp


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, and i thought getting robbed once was sucky enough


----------

